# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Эмулятор Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.1. Помогите пожалуйста!!

## vex2865

Нужен эмулятор ключа Rockey. У кого есть скиньте пожалуйста сюда vex2865@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## TMM00

Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5 ts-irbit@mail.ru

----------


## Agabala

Буду благодарен за эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5. kava_gor@bk.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## andrey.vlasik

Добрый день! Скиньте и мне ,пожалуйста, эмулятор для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.1  andrey.vlasik@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## zez1990

Добрый день! Буду благодарен за эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.1 zez1990@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## strong_sweet

Эмулятор Штрих-М ТП ver. 5 и 4 У кого есть скиньте пожалуйста на strong_sweetSU@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## richbd

Доброе время суток! 
Буду благодарен за эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.1 richbd@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## wamp13

Добрый день! Буду благодарен за эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.4
спс за ранее lawrov.vasily2013@yandex.ru

----------


## lekhaplaton

И мне пожалуйста, буду очень признателен. Спасибо!!!! platon@mail.ru

----------


## Иван007

Всем доброго времени!
Потребовался эмулятор для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.5).
Может у кого завалялся, скиньте на lanselot_xxx@inbox.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Всем доброго времени!
> Потребовался эмулятор для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.5).
> Может у кого завалялся, скиньте на lanselot_xxx@inbox.ru
> Заранее спасибо.


Нет тут, уже спрашивали!

----------


## ivan190

И мне пожалуйста, заранее Спасибо!!!! vip.ivan0190@mail.ru

----------


## 1234567

Здравствуйте, скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа Штрих-М Торговое предприятие , редакция 5.1 (5.1.6.9). Заранее благодарю. stels-il@rambler.ru

----------


## COnsu1l

Нету эмулятора ключа для Торгового предприятия 5 версии, ни для Кассира 5.
Отучать программу от ключа безполезно, т.к половина кода вшито в сам ключ, в том числе и 1с-ый код)
Только, если здесь не сидят представители штри_ха и сами не помогут нам)))). Хотя если здесь есть великие программисты, которые смогут из дампа сделать копию ключа, то лично я помогу, чем смогу))

----------


## Shoma911

Добрый день.  Скиньте мне пожалуйста эмулятор ключа  для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.1 (5.1.5.9). на shoma05@bk.ru Заранее спаксибо огромное

----------


## FF89CA

И мне если можно. СРОЧНО нужно. Polyakovandrey@59.ru. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## 658739

Добрый день. Скиньте мне пожалуйста эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.1 (5.1.6.9) на 658739@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо

----------


## DDR13

Доброе время суток! 
 Буду благодарен за эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5,1 на 13gnk13@gmail.comСпасибо

----------


## SuperStep

Здравствуйте очень нужно перед покупкой ознакомится. Скиньте мне эмул для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.5.
sust-sender@yandex.ru

----------


## Tetur

Добрый день. Нужен эмулятор Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2 tetur@mail.ru Спасибо

----------


## БорисБорисович

буду благодарен за эмулятор 2borbor@gmai.com

----------


## Евгений_66

Добрый день! Нужен эмулятор ключа Rockey 5.2.1.3 Платформа 1c 8.3 ну или  8.1:) Почта: Negative_66@bk.ru , Evgen@stormelita.ru
Заранее Огромное Человеческое СПАСИБО!:yes:

----------


## andr1985

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором ключа для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.1 на ящик utah34@mail.ru . Очень нужно, заранее спасибо!

----------


## Alexxx_Sh

Может быть вот этот подойдет, сам только скачал, нет времени проверить :confused:
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4342705

----------


## lthmvbot

Добрый день!
Буду безмерно благодарен за эмулятор ключа!
Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2. Базовая версия. 5.2.1.6
mobile1ctest@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## Veronchik

Всем доброго времени!
Потребовался эмулятор для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.5).
Может у кого завалялся, скиньте на veronika_chichi@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## shtrih04

Всем доброго времени!
Потребовался эмулятор для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.5).
Может у кого завалялся, скиньте на vysochenkosasha@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## y_digital

Добрый день! Скиньте и мне ,пожалуйста, эмулятор для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.1 mail_y@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Ruslan495

Всем доброго времени!
 Потребовался эмулятор для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.5).
 Может у кого завалялся, скиньте на ruslanbek_1982@mail.ru
 Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kapa16

скиньте плиз эмулятор на kapa9876@yandex.ru, заранее спасибо

---------- Post added at 17:56 ---------- Previous post was at 17:56 ----------

PS. От торгового предприятия 5.2

----------


## sergeiastafev

Всем доброго времени!
Потребовался эмулятор для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.5).
Может у кого завалялся, скиньте на sergei.astafev@mail.ru

----------


## serg123456789

Всем доброго времени!
Потребовался эмулятор для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5
Может у кого завалялся, скиньте на serg_barch@mail.ru

----------


## JinNick

Если кто нашел эмулятор для Торговое предприятие 5 пожалуйста поделитесь jinnick@mail.ru

----------


## Барм

присоединяюсь. Нужен очень эмулятор ключа Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.1 anton_ivanov@mail.ru

----------


## Usoup1C

Доброго времени суток!
Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М на zelimhan199495@mail.ru
Заранее Спасибо!!!!

----------


## $omebody

Всем привет!
Потребовался эмулятор для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие
Пожалуйста скиньте на  ddin13@yahoo.com
Спасибо!!!

----------


## sleng

Sleng (sleng@rambler.ru) Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором ключа для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.1. Cпасибо!

----------


## Fellix

Добрый день!
Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие редакция 5.2 
на mp.89@mail.ru
Заранее Спасибо!!!!

----------


## sleng

Sleng (sleng@rambler.ru) Доброго времени суток! Неужели ни у кого нет эмулятора ключа для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.1? Мне не для эксплуатации авторской конфы необходимо, а для отладки On-Line обмена в "домашних условиях". Заранее спасибо.

----------


## 4ymahod

Доброго всем!
Ребят, мне тоже нужен эмулятор для ТП 5.1. Заранее спасибо!!!!
pavlov@okadv.ru

----------


## Fellix

Интересно, хоть кто нибудь, из этой темы был удовлетворен?

----------


## sleng

"Ни гу-гу". глухо

----------


## ronchikk

Добрый день надо эмулятор для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.15) и для Кассир 5 отблагодарю 
ronchikk@gmail.com

----------


## Ребенок

Доброго время суток!!!
и мне пришлите (плиззз) bsv_71@mail,ru. и буду особа благодарна за цфешник последней конфигурации

----------


## Harex

Доброй ночи! Вышлите эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2.1.16 (_xeephon@mail.ru_)

----------


## сергейыв

Можно скинуть эмулятор на почту orenburg2010@bk.ru

----------


## kopalkin

И мне бы для ред. 5.2, пожалуйста: makskopalkin@mail.ru

----------


## DmitriySt1989

Всем привет ! Кому не сложно, скиньте эмулятор ключа Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5, редакция 5.2 . DmitriyStepanov1989@gmail.com Заранее огромное спасибо !

----------


## Dimafx

буду признательно благодарен за рабочий эмуль для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2

----------


## ALLLKKK

добрый день! Будьте добры, скиньте эмулятор для ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие 5.2 (5.2.1.11) bitcoin80@yahoo.com
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## snow_9

Помогите пожалуйста! нужен эмулятор для ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие 5.2 uragan_1@list.ru

----------


## maxvello

Добрый день! Нуждаюсь в получении эмулятора ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие 5.2 в пробных целях. Если возможно прошу выслать на maxvello@mail.ru . Заранее спасибо)

----------


## lekhaplaton

Раскрою дикую тайну для этой темы (вы уж простите) НЕТ ЕГО, сам в свое время искал и убалтывал , проще общепит лечить, чем М_ку эмороить, были клиенты тупо перенес остатки в таргашку и уже 2 года голову не морозят!!!:vseok::dance::vseok:

----------


## AnelAB

Добрый день!

Нужен эмулятор для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2. Скиньте, пожалуйста lenochka__ab@mail.ru

----------


## Avatar_101

Всем доброго времени!
Потребовался Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ, редакция 5.0 с эмулятором.
Может у кого завалялся, скиньте на Avatar_101@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vitbel

Помогите пожалуйста! Эмулятор для ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие 5.2 нужен
sly.prog@bk.ru

----------


## Shvn

Добрый день!
Буду примногоблагодарен за эмулятор ключа 1С Штрих-М Торговое предприятие!
Vldmr@inbox.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## bachesh

Нужен эмулятор штрих м кассир 5  bachesh@i.ua   Заранее спасибо

----------


## StasKA79

Нужен эмулятор Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2. staskrukov@yandex.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## evgeniy583

Нужен эмулятор Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 evgeniy583@yandex.ru  Заранее спасибо!

----------


## vitbel

Всем доброго!
Эмулятор для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.5).
Если возможно: vitbel@gmail.com 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ussuri2

Нужен эмулятор Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2  idisa777@gmail.com Заранее спасибо!

----------


## radist2013

Нужен эмулятор Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 radioradio2011@yandex.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## evrei56

Нужен эмулятор Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 dima_draiver@rambler.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Shoorick

Была бы еще конфигурация нормальная, достойная, а то какое-то УГ, еще и с защитой.

----------


## Israel

Скиньте эмуль ключа на ТП пжлста israel-d@ya.ru !!!

----------


## sergey604

Нужен эмулятор Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 telex604@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!
И подойдет ли он для  Штрих-М Продуктовый Магазин 5.2? если для него нужен другой эмулятор буду признателен если и его пришлете...

----------


## gooold

Выручите пожалуйста. Полетел ключ на кассе. У кого есть эмулятор штрих-м кассир скиньте пожалуйста на optugra@gmail.com

----------


## Dmitriysc

Добрый день. Поделитесь эмулятором ключа, пожалуйста.
Аппаратный повредили, пока восстанавливают - поработать надо..
dmitriysc85@gmail.com

----------


## ilyasav

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором ключа Штрих-М торговое предприятие 5 
За ранее благодарен!
ilyasav@icloud.com

----------


## Ораз1

Привет, скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор для Штрих - Ресторан Бэк офис 5.2 oraz91@ya.ru. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## plemix

Скиньте эмулятор плиз от 5.1 на 9091121@mail.ru

----------


## Dmitriysc

Хотя бы одному ответили?

----------


## nsAndrey1965

Добрый день! Буду благодарен за эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.4
спс заранее akkor96@yandex.ru

----------


## DJONSONSSS

http://www.unibytes.com/fFsHqKr7K7QLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## Thread

Кто-то знает, чем отличаются DEPO Storage 3000 и DEPO Storage 4000, имею ввиду ключевые параметры по которым можно выбирать.

----------


## Shtub

Параметров много, нужен конкретный список требований.

----------


## Thread

Могу только предложить ссылку на описание - https://www.depo.ru/config_depo_c1995_i143375_m2.aspx

----------


## ITimur

Заранее извиняюсь
Не знал куда писать!
Куплю эмуль: Далион, Фронтол 5, Штрих-м 5 ТП, Штрих-м 5 кассир
у кого есть напишите расценки: forfo@mail.ru

----------


## ITimur

Желающие можем скинуться! Дешевле выйдет
forfo@mail.ru

----------


## user1993

> Желающие можем скинуться! Дешевле выйдет
> forfo@mail.ru


 эмульятор можете скинут на xuvm@mail.ru

----------


## franknut

Киньте пожалуйста и в меня эмулятором Штрих-М ТП 5 на почту franknut@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Roman100l

Киньте пожалуйста и в меня эмулятором Штрих-М ТП 5 на почту Roman100let@gmail.com

----------


## yurik_ageev

> И мне пожалуйста, буду очень признателен. Спасибо!!!! platon@mail.ru


Кому скинули лекарство для Штрих-М Торговое Предприятие 5.Х?
Если можете ответьте

----------


## ASZUb

Поделитесь пожалуйста лекарством для Штрих-м Торговое предприятие 5 
svifobmencentr @ yandex.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

Давно все придумано. Просто ссылку "скачать бесплатно без смс" на него никто не даст.

Лично у меня лекарства и эмулятора нет

----------


## aliksiya

нужен эмулятор ключа торговое предприятие 5.1

----------


## Мовсар

Добрый день уважаемые скиньте мне пожалуйста эмулятор Штрих-м магазин 5,1,5,9
у меня слетел ключ после переустановки системы.mr_sudba-86@mail.ru
заранее спасибо
ели как мне восстановить лицензию? кто нибудь знает?

----------


## Серж2304

Эмулятор скиньте пож. на мыло
sid2304@mail.ru

----------


## Серж2304

Можете скинуть лекарство на sid2304@mail.ru

----------


## al555556

Привет всем! На al-555@mail.ru скинте эмулятор для штрих-м Торговое предприятие 5,2.

----------


## Серж2304

Привет всем! На sid2304@mail.ru скинте эмулятор для штрих-м Торговое предприятие 5,2.

----------


## maxim123456

lmp 85 coбаkа ya.ru   нужен эмулятор для штрих-м Торговое предприятие 5,2.

----------


## kensin

Всем привет ! Поделитесь эмулем для Штрих-М ТП5 alexvoronkrd@gmail.com

----------


## zh051yr

Сбросьте эмулятор плиз, ТП5 5.2.1.65 mn765796@gmail.com

----------


## vadimfonov

Отправьте, пожалуйста, на theresnocowlvl@gmail.com

----------


## kimok1988

Сбросьте эмулятор плиз, ТП5 5.2  на  HardsoftAstana@gmail.com

----------


## Gouranga

скиньте эмулятор, пожалуйста 5560286@mail.ru

----------


## alonesl

Добрый день, уважаемые! Срочно нужен эмулятор ключа штрих м Торговля 5.2
Скиньте пожалуйста на 
ya.proger1C@ya.ru
СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## azamatrx

Штрих-М: (5.1.6.6)  8,2 Можно скинуть эмулятор на почту azamatrx@mail.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

ура, ура, ура

----------


## yurik_ageev

Ура! Он существует
Установка :)  
ТЫК

----------


## kimok1988

Да он есть

----------


## yurik_ageev

Приобрел

----------


## Gier

Здравствуйте, прошу помочь с эмулятором ключа , скиньте пожалуйста на melantgeor@gmail.com

----------


## Sores

Готов купить эмулятор sores@mail.ru

----------


## Neoplazma

Добрый день, нужен эмулятор на Торговля 5.2 kirpich47@yandex.ru заранее спасибо

----------


## Xupypr84

ребята, поделитесь эмулем на Штрих-м предприятие 5,2, буду премного благодарен. (хочется посчупать его изнутри) wallkepper_666@mail.ru

----------


## Maestro20

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором ключа Штрих-М торговое предприятие 5 
За ранее благодарен!  maestro20@ya.ru

----------


## Sergei812

поделитесь эмулем на Штрих-м предприятие 5,2, заранее спасибо. shlyapman@gmail.com

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Прошу поделитесь эмулятором Кассир 5,0. manson_pvl@mail.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## yurik_ageev

Я Вам на почту написал

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Прошу поделитесь эмулятором Кассир 5,0. manson_pvl@mail.ru. Спасибо.


Я Вам на почту написал

----------


## BarKerrigan

Отправьте, пожалуйста, *Эмулятор Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2.3.02* xamedylin@mail.ru

----------


## vjcrdf2019

добрый день.

можно эмулятор fkddsvmshw3i@mail.ru

----------


## vjcrdf2019

5,2,4

----------


## yurik_ageev

> добрый день.
> 
> можно эмулятор fkddsvmshw3i@mail.ru


*Он платный*

----------


## vjcrdf2019

за все в нашей жизни приходиться платить.
есть оригинальный ключ , нужно чтобы было больше пользователей -10.
как будут проходить обновления?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> за все в нашей жизни приходиться платить.
> есть оригинальный ключ , нужно чтобы было больше пользователей -10.
> как будут проходить обновления?


пока проблем с обновлением не было

----------


## vjcrdf2019

пользователей сколько  будет.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> пользователей сколько  будет.


пишите на почту: yurik_ageev@mail.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> пользователей сколько  будет.


в ЛС писать не могу браузер выдает ошибку, я так понял это больше Вас не интересует.

----------


## Shuh121

привет! Поделитесь плиз эму... k7326555@gmail.com Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## werewolf1980-1

Нужны эмулятор ключа для Торговое предприятие 5.2 и Торговое предприятие 7

----------


## werewolf1980-1

Нужны эмулятор ключа для Торговое предприятие 5.2 и Торговое предприятие 7       89109264444@mail.ru

----------


## azamatrx

Кому не лень скиньте эмулятор Штрих-М на почту azamatrx@mail.ru

----------


## disc_Alex

Скиньте, пожалуйста, эмулятор для торгового предприятия штрих-м версии 5.2 на e-mail: discovery2004@bk.ru

----------


## fernis

Привет. поделитесь эмулятором Штрих-м на Торговое предприятие 5. На почту fernis85@mail.ru

----------


## Shoorick

1. идешь к франчу;
2. оставляешь залог;
3. берешь в аренду ключ Катран;
4. пишешь свою нетленку;
.....
5. PROFIT

----------


## alphru

Доброго времени суток! поделитесь эмулятором Штрих-м на Торговое предприятие 5.1 почта alphru@rambler.ru спасибо

----------


## Vova2142

Скиньте эмулятор на frostsvord@gmail.com
Спасибо)

----------


## rudsv

Снял копию на локальный комп, а запустить не могу ruds.info@gmail.com

----------


## rudsv

Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.2.2)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> составление договоров пример вакансии в некоммерческих организациях воронежа полагается ли компенсация за неиспользованный отпуск временному работнику заявление о расторжении брака 2020 г порядок ликвидации ооо налог ру временная прописка для регистрации ип бесплатная юридическая онлайн консультация воронеж ликвидация фирм ру юридические консультации в октябрьском районе минска раздел имущества стоимость услуги закон 29 фз о некоммерческих организациях ооо юридическая консультация договор на предоставления юридических консультаций квитанция за получение свидетельства о расторжении брака раздел наследственного имущества после регистрации  
> 
> бесплатные юридические консультации в тольятти телефон  образец заявления судебному приставу о взыскании долга  расторжение брака реферат скачать  составления договоров формы  компенсация неиспользованного отпуска код дохода ндфл  регистрации ип список документов  раздел имущества через 6 лет после развода  руководство по расторжению брака  повышение квалификации медицинский юрист медицинское право  документы для закрытия ип в рб 
> 
> расторжение брака и его правовые последствия ликвидацию фирм юридическая консультация горячая линия саратов образец составления договора о купли продажи дома характеристика правового статуса некоммерческих организаций юридические консультации в волгограде социально ориентированная некоммерческая организация виды кто входит в комиссию по ликвидации ооо спора о разделе имущества при разводе нет юридическая консультация в пинске  
> 
> закрытие ип в ростове  к некоммерческим организациям относятся союз  загс на измайловской расторжение брака  образовательная деятельность некоммерческой организации  составление проекта договора залога  деловая активность некоммерческой организации  госпошлина о расторжении брака через загс  злоупотребление правом раздел имущества супруг  некоммерческие организации арбитражные управляющие  раздел подаренного имущества при разводе супругов 
> 
> как исчислять компенсацию за неиспользованный отпуск как выбрать организационную форму некоммерческой организации форум исковое заявление о расторжении брака юридическая консультация бесплатно балаково соглашение на обоюдное согласие раздела имущества


Уважаемый! Не боитесь, что Вас забанят?

----------


## yurik_ageev

Уважаемый Админ, удалите ненужные сообщения выше!

----------


## hius24

Скинте эмулятор ключа Торговое предприятие 5.2 или продуктовый магазин CherkasovD84@gmail.com

----------


## Tetur

поделитесь эмулятор на Штрих-м предприятие 5,2, заранее спасибо. tetur@mail.ru

----------


## lazerff2

поделитесь эмулятор на Штрих-м предприятие 5,2, заранее спасибо lazer_ff2@e1.ru

----------


## vinir

Поделитесь пжл эмулятор на Штрих-м ТП 5.2. заранее спасибо!

----------


## vinir

Поделитесь пжл эмулятор на Штрих-м ТП 5.2. заранее спасибо! vinir83@mail.ru

----------


## Honda_CRV

Поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором на Штрих-М ТП 5.2

----------


## akw

Помогите старику - Поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором на Штрих-М: ТП 5.2.... 
Нужен для работы дома, так как свой последний воткнул в новое рабочее место в магазине - остался ни с чем :)))

Заранее благодарен за помощь!!!!

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Помогите старику - Поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором на Штрих-М: ТП 5.2.... 
> Нужен для работы дома, так как свой последний воткнул в новое рабочее место в магазине - остался ни с чем :)))
> 
> Заранее благодарен за помощь!!!!


А есть для штрих-м кассир эмуль, может поменяемся, у меня HDD сдох, теперь нет

----------


## akw

> А есть для штрих-м кассир эмуль, может поменяемся, у меня HDD сдох, теперь нет


У меня оптовая база-магазин - в розницу не продает - справляется только расходными накладными по бн.
И если честно - я никогда не пользовался эмуляторами - даже не знаю, что потом с ним делать :))) Не было просто необходимости!
Вот и так бывает!!!

----------


## efimovon

Поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором на Штрих-М ТП 5.2  eon398@gmail.com

----------


## akw

Помогите старику - Поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором на Штрих-М: ТП 5.2....
Нужен для работы дома, так как свой последний воткнул в новое рабочее место в магазине - остался ни с чем ))

unlim.net@gmail.com

Заранее благодарен за помощь!!!!

----------


## KOS9I4OK

Могу скинуть эмулятор Rockey Штрих-м ТП 5.2, 100% работает на windows 7 32b, пока не смог поставить на win10 64bit. Кому надо пишите на mkvnorilsk@gmail.com

----------

akw (31.05.2020)

----------


## KOS9I4OK

А так же есть кассир 5 эмуль

----------

akw (31.05.2020)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Могу скинуть эмулятор Rockey Штрих-м ТП 5.2, 100% работает на windows 7 32b, пока не смог поставить на win10 64bit. Кому надо пишите на mkvnorilsk@gmail.com


*Ваше сообщение для красоты написано?*

----------


## akw

> Могу скинуть эмулятор Rockey Штрих-м ТП 5.2, 100% работает на windows 7 32b, пока не смог поставить на win10 64bit. Кому надо пишите на mkvnorilsk@gmail.com


Скинул Вам на почту в ответном письме свои адреса!

Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## tobieee

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором ключа Штрих-М Кассир 5.1
За ранее благодарен!
alxnel@mail.ru

----------


## s.arslanov

Поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором на Штрих-М ТП 5.2

----------

